# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Dwa skręcenia w krótkim czasie, szybkie leczenie

## 7cialko7

Witam.
 2 miesiące temu skręciłem kostkę podczas gry w nogę. Założono mi początkowo szynę na tydzień, a potem gips na 2 tygodnie. Potem stan się polepszał i już mogłem normalnie chodzić i biegać, jednak przy mocniejszym ruchu stale odczuwałem lekki ból.

 Wczoraj znów doszło do uszkodzenia stawu skokowego, kostka spuchła i boli przy poruszaniu. 

 Stosuję zimne okłady oraz smaruję kostkę Altacetem. Jutro chcę jeszcze kupić leki przeciwzakrzepowe. 

 Bardzo zależy mi na szybkim powrocie do zdrowia, gdyż za 9 dni mam egzamin na prawo jazdy i nie mogę sobie pozwolić na gips ani nic takiego...

 Prosiłbym o podanie najszybszych sposobów na domowe leczenie opuchlizny i zmniejszenie bólu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Absolutnie odradzam Altacet, po nim noga w moim przypadku(również skręcenie) jeszcze bardziej bolała i puchła jak było. Polecam Traumon( w dowolnej postaci) albo Lioton, który zmniejsza obrzęk. Jeśli tu mowa o egzaminie, proszę założyć ortezę ortopedyczną, ale jednak radziłabym skonsultować wszystko u lekarza, bo nie usztywnienie nogi przyniesie tragiczne skutki w przyszłości.

----------

